# Android : Fantasy campaign world generator



## Matty77 (Apr 30, 2017)

Hi folks.

I was noticing the other day the complete lack of fantasy rpg world mappers for Android so I made one over the last 3 days.

It's still an early build but if you are interested in trying it and giving feedback that would be great.

Currently it generates a random map with locations and annotations which can be edited and saved.

You can get it from the play store here:link

Heres an image..


----------

